# plants and nitrates



## SSBurke (Feb 13, 2008)

i have a tank set up with approximately 40 pounds of aragonite crushed coral and roughly 40 pounds of rock and was wondering what kinds of plants i should use to lower my nitrate levels. Maybe my test kit is defective but i do weekly water changes of at least 10 percent. Ammo nitrites are always 0 ph around 8.2 and a KH of 6. Water temp is 80-82 nitrate reading of about 20-30 ppm i test the water out of the tap and it tests 0 nitrates but after just a few minutes after a water change its back around 20-30 ppm it never gets any higher than that but am concerned about the long term affects of it on my fish


----------



## renegade545 (Jul 4, 2008)

what kind of lighting do you have, that will help us dictate what kind of plants will survive and thrive in your conditions.

Also what kind of fish? This is also a factor that can dictate the type of plants that you use.


----------



## jcushing (Apr 6, 2008)

20-30 isnt "high" id consider say 60 high but obviously lower is better. more plants will mean youll have to do less water changes to keep the nitrates low and fish love plants.

im guessing you have a african tank though so youll want plants that the fish wont eat. try starting with some java ferns and see how hey do.

youll be amazed at what some plants can do though, i have a good amount of plants in my 110gal and even though i have 5ppm out of my tap water my tank doesnt go above 10ppm.


----------



## Britnick (Apr 18, 2008)

Assuming Africans and you don't want to add CO2 or be overly fussy, any of these will grow and shouldnâ€™t attract too much fish attention:
- Ammania - Bonsai
- Anubias Nana Var Marbled, Nana, Bateri, Petite
- Bacopa caroliana
- Ceratopteris silaquosa
- Ceratopteris thalicroides
- Cryptocoryne Balansae, undulate wendtii Green or Tropica, Cryptocoryne x willisii 
- Echinodorus Major (Marti), Ozelot Red, Paniculatus (Bleheri), Tenellus, acicularis 
- Hydrocotyle verticillata, difformis, polysperma, Rosanervis
- Microsorium pteropus (Java Fern ), Windelov
- Riccia fluitans
- Vallisneria Gigantea, Spiralis, Torta


----------



## SSBurke (Feb 13, 2008)

The lighting is a 65 watt power compact 10000k/03 actinic its fit into the top of my canopy. The tank is a 29 gallon.The Light is affixed approximately 11 inches from the top of the tank and i had a group of 6 bicolor 500s i bought a few months back but all but 1 died within 48 hours of receiving them so its just the 1 cichlid and a few guppies that survived the cycle


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Well, with 1 cichlid and a few guppies, I think your nitrAtes are a bit high.
I agree with the larger partial water change advise of 30% (10g.) until you can get it down some.
You could do partial water changes a couple/three times a week for faster results.

The initial deaths of your 5 fish _may have _contributed to the nitrates.

A fast grower I have found that works with my Tangs. is watersprite (ceratopteris thalictroides).
It _may_ help you with nitrates, but more/larger water changes would be my first advise, too.
 
hth
Alicem


----------



## SSBurke (Feb 13, 2008)

ty


----------

